# Keeping your neck warm



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

What do you use?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Turtle-fur or a smart wool neck gator.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Or zip up the coat to the top.


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

I've always had turtle fur as well. It is annoying though when you try to keep it up by stuffing it under the nose on the mask. 

Every time I've tried a face mask I've had issues with icing


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.avalonseven.com/onlinestore.html


Just bought a  mesh bandaril from here


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 1, 2012)

Zip the coat/jacket up.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Were is the option for nothing?  I get annoyed at anything extra on my neck/face even on the coldest of days.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2012)

I like to get a nice fox, like the lady on the right in this picture.







Warm and fashionable.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 1, 2012)

Powderfish neck gaiter... as warm as the turtle fur but more breathable, doesn't get all crudded up. On the very coldest day, a super-thin balaclava underneath.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2012)

Where's the nothing choice? Besides having zip neck fleece and the collar on my coat I don't wear anything else around my neck. I bought a balaclava years ago and used it once.


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

Surprised some of you guys don't have anything. Doesn't your nose / upper cheeks get cold?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> Surprised some of you guys don't have anything. Doesn't your nose / upper cheeks get cold?



Goggles cover most of that and I'm sporting a beard for the winter.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> Surprised some of you guys don't have anything. Doesn't your nose / upper cheeks get cold?



i answered gator.  BUT i've found the past few years i'm more tolerant of temps and only whip out the gator on windy or very cold days.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> Surprised some of you guys don't have anything. Doesn't your nose / upper cheeks get cold?



Why? You asked about keeping the neck warm, not nose and cheeks. That's face.


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2012)

Balaclava.  Is that the same thing as a gaiter?  I would have been screwed without it this past Mon and Tue.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2012)

ForTremblant  and other areas which regularly have windchills in excess of 25 below zero i wear a "full head cover" heat exchanger style Mask  ( the copper insert converts retains warm air and converts cold air to warm ) by Polarguard  $ 55    ,

 I wear it under my helmet it extends down the neck in to the jacket farther than a standard neck gaiter and together with my goggles i have zero skin exposure 

on normally cold days say between 10 degrees and 20 degrees i have a Half style version of this same mask which covers the the lips and mouth aand neck .

i've tried em all over 35 yrs  seirius , Turtle fur u name it  these heat exchanger styles are the BEST . I 've skied Tremblant at 75 below zero windchill and recently 40 below windchill and these puppy's ROCK !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2012)

Opps blew it it PolarWrap not Polarguard


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Or zip up the coat to the top.



+1.  A REAL ski jacket, with a fleece inside collar.  Can go up to my nose if I want it to.  Has a hood to handle the back if I really need it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2012)

I turtle fur it up


----------



## BMac (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a hood over helmet for those cold chair rides.  Besides that a zipped up fleece and a beard.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> Surprised some of you guys don't have anything. Doesn't your nose / upper cheeks get cold?



No.  I stay plenty warm.  I hate trying to breath through a mask, and the reduced mobility of my head when wearing a necky/mask.  I also get quite warm usually uncomfortably warm when dressed like that.  Even on the coldest of days I only wear a shell jacket/pants and a light weight Under Armour underwear outfit.


----------



## Terry (Feb 2, 2012)

Zip the coat all the way up. The beard takes care of the rest.


----------



## buellski (Feb 2, 2012)

Most days just zip my jacket up all the way.  For really cold days, I have an EMS Techwick balaclava.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd rahter not use anything other than my jacket but when it gets colder and I start gettnig a brainfreeze cause my face is too cold I have a Serius clava/facebask combo. The mask part is neoprene the hood is jsut a liner and it has the neck gaiter attached as well. Worked great a few weeks abck when we were skiing in 20 below wind chills.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2012)

Anything above say 25 degrees (unless it's either really windy or its a snowmaking/sleet pellet day) then it's just the collar on my jacket

0 to 25 degrees, I use my Mountain Hardware Polartec balaclava

-20/25 - 0 degrees, then I'll often put the neoprene masque under my balaclava for some layering

below -25 - screw skiing,  i'm just going to sit at the bar all day


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> ForTremblant  and other areas which regularly have windchills in excess of 25 below zero i wear a "full head cover" heat exchanger style Mask  ( the copper insert converts retains warm air and converts cold air to warm ) by Polarguard  $ 55    ,
> 
> I wear it under my helmet it extends down the neck in to the jacket farther than a standard neck gaiter and together with my goggles i have zero skin exposure
> 
> ...



 Forgot to add if its over 25 degrees no mask  just goggs  n' helmet


----------



## HD333 (Feb 2, 2012)

Usually just my fleece and outer layer zipped up all the way up.  Used a turtle fur thing this year for the first time on a real cold day.


----------



## driven777 (Feb 2, 2012)

Simple Neck warmer and zip up!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ski stef (Feb 2, 2012)

i always wear a neck warmer unless I know it's super warm out.  The one time I went to the mountain without it I was miserable.  Even if I zip my jacket up that doesn't do near the comfort of having a neck warmer on.  Especially on those cold days if you get caught behind somebody you are most definitely getting a face full of crusted snow direct upper neck area including mouth and cheeks...not something I like. Turtle fur or neck warmer whatever helps keep me protected from those elements.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2012)

Some warm material....for one or two layers.  I can only fit one layer comfortably, but most ski jackets have well made collars.  If you have gotten some frostbite earlier in life and have a limit on cold temps....a _thin_ "HeadFleece" is terrific...tons better than the thicker stuff you see everywhere.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2012)

25 degrees is cold?  T-shirt weather.


----------

